# first time carpet python



## byron (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello, I am looking at getting my first carpet python but I'm not sure what species to get. I don't want anything too big like a coastal carpet, and I also want it to have a good temperament. I was thinking Darwin carpet, what do you guys think


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 8, 2017)

Everyone is going to tell you "get this snake". Really all you need to do is look around and work out which python you like the best, and then read everything you can and about that python and its care. You've already said you don't want too big a python. Darwins (northwesterns) can get fairly big, but as big as a coastal. A smaller type of python is an antaresia, Childrens, stimsons, spotted.


----------



## byron (Aug 8, 2017)

I have already got a spotted and was looking to move up to a bigger snake, that's why i was thinking carpet, just not a massive as coastals


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 8, 2017)

how about a diamond ? what about a Woma? or a BHP ? not carpets but a bit smaller


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 8, 2017)

What's wrong with coastals  tell ur friends you have a 10+ ft snake


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 8, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> how about a diamond ? what about a Woma? or a BHP ? not carpets but a bit smaller



BHP a bit smaller?
Diamond isn't a carpet python? Really


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 8, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> BHP a bit smaller?
> Diamond isn't a carpet python? Really


I know a Diamond is a carpet,maybe not the best post? but the others are worth a look


----------



## Yellowtail (Aug 8, 2017)

Get a well bred Albino Darwin, nice to look at, calm, dog tame, no health problems and not quite as big as Coastals.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 8, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> I know a Diamond is a carpet,maybe not the best post? but the others are worth a look



Not saying they're not "worth a look" but really? BHP's a bit smaller? 
Maybe I breed Black Headed Anaconda's or something but certainly not smaller than a carpet. 

The post is asking for info on carpets not a selection of every possible species everyone thinks he should keep.


----------



## kittycat17 (Aug 9, 2017)

Murray darlings a 'generally' a very quiet and great feeding species of carpet, they don't get as big as coastals, bhps or bredli

Then there is also jungles, yes they are known to be snappy but that doesn't mean they all are and they can come in a few varieties of colours 

Darwin carpets as you mentioned are generally very easy to keep, as well and also have the albino option  

I own many coastals and while they can be large all of my guys are very calm and only seem aggressive around feeding time  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Aug 9, 2017)

+ if your getting a hatchy and don't overfeed, it will take a long time to reach full size by the time that happens it won't seem such a large snake. Go with what you like but i like kittykat suggestion Murray darling sounds a good fit.


----------



## ronhalling (Aug 9, 2017)

@byron Everything everyone has to say has merit, as @Yellowtail said Albino's by virtue seem to have the bitch bred out of them and seem to be puppy dog tame (maybe too much so) the best advice is that given by @pinefamily the *"1" you like* is the 1 you should make a study of and get if it ticks all your boxes, also if you want to really look at a Coastal @kittycat17 is the 1 you should be talking to ( and maybe purchasing from ) she breeds some spectacular looking animals. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## kittycat17 (Aug 9, 2017)

ronhalling said:


> @byron Everything everyone has to say has merit, as @Yellowtail said Albino's by virtue seem to have the bitch bred out of them and seem to be puppy dog tame (maybe too much so) the best advice is that given by @pinefamily the *"1" you like* is the 1 you should make a study of and get if it ticks all your boxes, also if you want to really look at a Coastal @kittycat17 is the 1 you should be talking to ( and maybe purchasing from ) she breeds some spectacular looking animals. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling



Thanks for the compliment @ronhalling I do my best, really appreciate that  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

